# Is QRP CW the backup to the backup comm?



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Cultivating a renewed interest in radio comms causes me to think back on my CW days.

I had to learn CW (then) for my General - copying 5 wpm, I think - and after missing only two questions on my Extra, the 25 wpm section of the test and my inability to keep up resulted in my not being an Extra Class.

Still, I developed a love/hate relationship with CW, and made quite a few CW contacts. It was exciting, although stressful at times. I could send much faster than I could receive, which got me into trouble more than once.

Should some draconian system be implemented here in America, and private radio equipment is verboten, I've been thinking that a small low-power CW transceiver that is easily hidden and quick to put up and take down, might just be the ticket to ensure a means of long-distance radio comms. The prices I've seen for some of this equipment, like MFJ markets, is reasonable enough that anyone could purchase it and store it away.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a very good friend that was a lifelong ham(K7YGB) and he sat down one night and built a "Tuna Tin" 1/4 watt transmitter from an article in QST magazine, hung a vertical from a tree outside his window and the first day he used it made a contact in France. He was in Maryland and it was in the 80's in the high point of the sun spot cycle but France on 1/4 watt, not bad.

Low power definately does have its advantages.

He administered my novice test and when the license was granted it was sent to Texas(was in the military). shortly after I took and passed the general test and while I was waiting for my parents to send send the license, came down on orders for the Middle East and Ham Radio suddenly didn't seem quite as important so the 5 year renewable novice license expired and never got back into radio.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I had a very good friend that was a lifelong ham(K7YGB) and he sat down one night and built a "Tuna Tin" 1/4 watt transmitter from an article in QST magazine, hung a vertical from a tree outside his window and the first day he used it made a contact in France. He was in Maryland and it was in the 80's in the high point of the sun spot cycle but France on 1/4 watt, not bad.
> 
> Low power definately does have its advantages.
> 
> He administered my novice test and when the license was granted it was sent to Texas(was in the military). shortly after I took and passed the general test and while I was waiting for my parents to send send the license, came down on orders for the Middle East and Ham Radio suddenly didn't seem quite as important so the 5 year renewable novice license expired and never got back into radio.


There's no better time than now to go take that test again. Much easier than it once was. Don't know if that is good or bad.

I'm trying to talk a few acquaintances into getting their Technician class ticket and installing a 2m transceiver since its a dependable means of communication for now.

I remember getting on the CW part of several HF bands and being as nervous as on a first date. Once I sent out a CQ and had someone answer, it was... Holy sh*t! WhadoIdonow?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> There's no better time than now to go take that test again. Much easier than it once was. Don't know if that is good or bad.
> 
> I'm trying to talk a few acquaintances into getting their Technician class ticket and installing a 2m transceiver since its a dependable means of communication for now.
> 
> I remember getting on the CW part of several HF bands and being as nervous as on a first date. Once I sent out a CQ and had someone answer, it was... Holy sh*t! WhadoIdonow?


The theory was never a problem, had absolutely no trouble with it what so ever, have been involved with SW in one form or another since I was old enough to tune a radio. Never really got into much above HF bands though, Hf was always my interest. I still load up the CW tutorial every so often just to keep familiar with it, I always had trouble with it and when my first CQ was answered, I was like you, "What do I do now", my code speed suddenly dropped to about 5wpm.

I have too many irons in the fire and not enough money now:gaah: to get involved with it for the foreseeable future. If I did take it up again, I tend to get tunnel vision and would probably to let too many things get away from me so I guess letting it slide is sort of a preventative measure.

Amateur Radio did teach me a lot and it opened some doors to me that would have otherwise been closed. I enjoyed it and learned alot, may still pick it up again at some point.


----------

